# 8/09 Winter Outlook



## ALLSKIING (Aug 21, 2008)

Its way early for this but I would take a winter like this.


http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=6217&st=0


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 21, 2008)

that made me smile.  hope it comes true.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 21, 2008)

I predict it will be colder than it is now and that we will indeed have weather.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 22, 2008)

Meteorologists like Stock brokers  BOTh make predictions about what's likely to happen -- PROBLEM  DAM FEW GET it RIGHT


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2008)

I like the looks of those charts for the first few months, Feb doesn't look especially good though.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

I posted the Farmer's almanac on the ski jones rating thread, it calls for an unusually wet and snowy february for the midatlantic and NE.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I posted the Farmer's almanac on the ski jones rating thread, it calls for an unusually wet and snowy february for the midatlantic and NE.



steezy...I was telling some people last night about how we're due for a good Blizzard..When I was a paperboy I got a shirt that said,"I survived the blizzard of 93" Which was the March east coast superstorm that dumped 18 inches of snow in North Georgia and some 40+ inch amounts in Western PA.  We ended up getting 18 inches of relatively dense snow here in the Lehigh Valley which was the biggest snowfall since 1983 when it dumped 25 inches.  The Blizzard of 1996 dumped 30 inches on Philadelphia and 26 inches in my town but it was a light and dry powder and the drifts were freaking huge.  I had off school for an entire week and it took me 2 full days until I could get up to Blue mountain which was packed for a weekday.  

The next big storm I got to experience was the 2001 Town Meeting storm in early March of 2001 in Burlington VT..wow..digging my car out was X to the Treme.  22.9 inches officially fell at the Burlington International Airport for the 4th biggest snowstorm to hit Burlington..since records have been kept at least back to about 1900.  The Valentines storm of 2007 dumped 25.7 inches on Burlington VT.  

None of these storms compare to when Bridger Bowl MT received 105 inches of snow in 5 days at the end of 2003.  There was so much snow in Bozeman that during the night..they would haul piles of snow out of town and dump them in fields.  My car got stuck at least twice..thank god for AAA.  Not the kind of stuck where you can easily be pushed out..the kind of stuck where I thought my old Nissan Sentra was drowning.


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 23, 2008)

FWIW

   According to the Ghetto Almanac - Yo dis winter we gon' hav a lot of white shit n gonna freeze dem nutz so you betta cop a new chinchilla n take off dem dubz


I'm not sure exactly what it means but it sounds good to me!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> FWIW
> 
> According to the Ghetto Almanac - Yo dis winter we gon' hav a lot of white shit n gonna freeze dem nutz so you betta cop a new chinchilla n take off dem dubz
> 
> ...



Phillycore I learned Ebonics in high school..here is the Ebonics to English Translation..

Hello Everybody, this winter it is going to snow alot and that snow will stick around.  It will be very cold outside.  Be sure to wear a fur coat or better yet a Patagonia jacket that is made from recycled bottles.  Be sure to winterize your vehicle and don't forget a winter survival kit.  Be sure to help control the pet population..have your pet spayed or neutered.  This announcement was brought to you by the letter G and the number 14.


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah that definitely makes more sense...   
I guess living a mile from the per capita crime capitol of the eastern seaboard adds to the confusion sometimes.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 25, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> yeah that definitely makes more sense...
> I guess living a mile from the per capita crime capitol of the eastern seaboard adds to the confusion sometimes.



Yeah, but you're close to Gino's and Pat's ... so there is an upside.

-w


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 25, 2008)

I was referring to Chester, but yeah I'm only 12 miles or so from Geno's and Pat's

Philly is bad, but Chester and Camden, NJ make Philly look like the burbs...  

Luckily for me the mile makes a HUGE difference, cause my town isn't anything even remotely like the Ghetto..  Definitely suburbia here..


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I was referring to Chester, but yeah I'm only 12 miles or so from Geno's and Pat's
> 
> Philly is bad, but Chester and Camden, NJ make Philly look like the burbs...
> 
> Luckily for me the mile makes a HUGE difference, cause my town isn't anything even remotely like the Ghetto..  Definitely suburbia here..



you guys need to take a tour of irvington. now that place is dangerous. for a very long time they didn't have apolice department becaue the insurance was to high. i think its patroled by troopers now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> you guys need to take a tour of irvington. now that place is dangerous. for a very long time they didn't have apolice department becaue the insurance was to high. i think its patroled by troopers now.




Yeah I've been through Irvington and it's rough..it ,makes Allentown look like Princeton in comparison..lol


----------



## hardline (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah I've been through Irvington and it's rough..it ,makes Allentown look like Princeton in comparison..lol



i would imagine there is a pretty high demand for stones in that town. there at least 3 shootings there a week probally more but thats all i hear about from the cops i know.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> i would imagine there is a pretty high demand for stones in that town. there at least 3 shootings there a week probally more but thats all i hear about from the cops i know.



Yeah some huge gang related funerals with ornate monuments..and unfortunately the funeral homes need security..due to retailiation..I read an interesting article about that in last months Director magazine.  It would be sick if it snows enough that we can have an urban railjam right in Newark or Camden...With some baggy snowboard pants..we'll fit in..


----------



## LonghornSkier (Aug 27, 2008)

The forecast seems somewhat similar to last season


----------



## hardline (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah some huge gang related funerals with ornate monuments..and unfortunately the funeral homes need security..due to retailiation..I read an interesting article about that in last months Director magazine.  It would be sick if it snows enough that we can have an urban railjam right in Newark or Camden...With some baggy snowboard pants..we'll fit in..



bwaahahhhaha. that makes for such a image.

homies poorin' 40's to their bro
guns in the air
a big monument with some bling
lowrider hearses
and out of nowhere we come sliding down two rails throwin up some gang sign.

funny shit.

and funny enough this makes 1000


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> bwaahahhhaha. that makes for such a image.
> 
> homies poorin' 40's to their bro
> guns in the air
> ...




Congrats on 1,000 posts..I'm gonna hit 7500 tonight..steezy


----------



## hardline (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Congrats on 1,000 posts..I'm gonna hit 7500 tonight..steezy



you may be a post whore but when it come to PR i am the bigest slut.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

hardline said:


> you may be a post whore but when it come to PR i am the bigest slut.



I thought you were a soundguy...lol..and I'm a slut when it comes to Blue mountain, Stowe and Jackson Hole..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 29, 2008)

I really like this outlook!!!!!!!

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...07/model_has_clues_to_the_upcoming_winter.asp


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 29, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I really like this outlook!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...07/model_has_clues_to_the_upcoming_winter.asp



That's Canada...
  bring that stuff further south...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 29, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> That's Canada...
> bring that stuff further south...


umm, Yes but if you read it they are talking about parts of the US.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 8, 2008)

I just looked at the forecast for Newry, ME on accuweather. The low on Wednesday is currently forecast at 31 degrees F! ... The first dip below freezing for them... woo hoo... Winter's coming.

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast-15day.asp?partner=forecastbar&traveler=0&zipcode=01824&metric=0

-w


----------



## hardline (Sep 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought you were a soundguy...lol..and I'm a slut when it comes to Blue mountain, Stowe and Jackson Hole..



ya but i do tons of interviews print and video for the manufacurers that i use equipment from. its great way to generate free advertising.


----------



## JD (Sep 15, 2008)

My prediction.  It will be cold and snowy.  At some point in the winter it will be warmer then expected and rain. At some point in the fall it will be colder then expected and snow.  That is all.


----------



## dmc (Sep 15, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> That's Canada...
> bring that stuff further south...



you know that what happens up north affects us down here right?

maybe not in Philly....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 16, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I really like this outlook!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...07/model_has_clues_to_the_upcoming_winter.asp



I like, I like a lot


----------



## billski (Sep 18, 2008)

JD said:


> My prediction.  It will be cold and snowy.  At some point in the winter it will be warmer then expected and rain. At some point in the fall it will be colder then expected and snow.  That is all.



There will also be period of light followed by periods of dark, cycling back to light.


----------

